
Tesla delivery tool estimates a Model 3 ordered today… will be yours in 2019 - xbmcuser
https://thenextweb.com/apps/2017/07/04/tesla-model-3-delivery-estimator/?amp=1
======
xbmcuser
So Musk already has orders for over at least 500k cars as Tesla is supposed to
ramp it up to produce that many cars a year in 2018. 500k x $35k = $17~18
billion in sales Tesla sells each car at a loss so does he have the cash to
make $2~3 billion loss or will Tesla reach profitability.

